# if you had a choice which steroid would you take?



## losieloos (Apr 6, 2014)

Masteron+halotestin or masteron+npp. Help me out on this one geniuses.


----------



## DF (Apr 6, 2014)

What are your goals Losie?


----------



## losieloos (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh man where do I start. I guess gain strength and build muscle lol. I also want to keep getting leaner.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 6, 2014)

Give ur liver a break...ur only like 14.. 
Go out there an enjoy life..buy a case of natural ice u college fuk

mast and  npp


----------



## losieloos (Apr 6, 2014)

I know I can do this with just test but I feel like I burn out quickly with just test. Yaya is right. But losie isn't all there in the head. He might want to run halo.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 6, 2014)

I guess yaya is right. Npp mast.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 6, 2014)

I would do all 3. Since you can only do halo a max of 4 weeks. I would hit the halo 5 weeks into the cycle.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 6, 2014)

Losie do you still have a liver?



Npp+ mast


----------



## losieloos (Apr 6, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I would do all 3. Since you can only do halo a max of 4 weeks. I would hit the halo 5 weeks into the cycle.



interesting. All 3


----------



## Yaya (Apr 6, 2014)

Loos...Do what u want but ur already the biggest 9 year old I ever met on a bodybuilding forum


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 6, 2014)

Liver toxicity + high BP = I'd stick to Mast + NPP.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 6, 2014)

Have you ever run Halo? You need to be very cautious with it as I'm sure you know it's extremely toxic. But strength gains are incredible. Hit it close to mid cycle and you'll make some really nice gains.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

You've been running drol like its candy and now you're talking about halo. Dude chill the Fuk out.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 6, 2014)

lool loos loves orals..aint u on tren and bold?


----------



## losieloos (Apr 6, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> lool loos loves orals..aint u on tren and bold?



Yeah but this is for my 2nd half of my cycle.


----------



## italian1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Dude how do you sneak all this shit in your parents house?? Jk. I give you mad respect because your a big MFr for your age. Just don't die at such a young age. Alright? I've never run halo but I do love mast deca. So I'd say mast/NPP for the win


----------



## Joliver (Apr 6, 2014)

Halo is a peaking drug, and would be worthless for your overall goals.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 6, 2014)

joliver said:


> Halo is a peaking drug, and would be worthless for your overall goals.



No it would add strength.  More strength= more weights im able to push= more muscle fibers I tear= bigger muscle I rebuild.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 6, 2014)

losieloos said:


> No it would add strength.  More strength= more weights im able to push= more muscle fibers I tear= bigger muscle I rebuild.



Well, I don't really know anything about halo anyway.  Let me know how the muscle gains work out. I'd be interested in knowing.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 6, 2014)

losieloos said:


> No it would add strength.  More strength= more weights im able to push= more muscle fibers I tear= bigger muscle I rebuild.



That's not exactly how it works but stay safe and good luck with the other half of your cycle. 



> Fluoxymesterone is considerably more androgenic than testosterone, while at the same time the anabolic effects of this agent are considered to be moderate in comparison. This makes fluoxymesterone a great strength drug, but not the most ideal agent for gaining muscle mass. The predominant effects seen when taking fluoxymesterone are increased strength, increased muscle density, and increased definition, with only modest size increases....
> 
> It was assayed that same year, and shown to possess approximately 20 times the anabolic potency of methyltestosterone510 (its relative anabolic effect in humans would not be quite as strong in comparison).
> 
> ...


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 6, 2014)

Great explanation, Doc. I was curious here as well.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 7, 2014)

Losie has ifbb pro genetics. He's 20% human 80% sex machine.


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 7, 2014)

Just Tren, no test.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh ur on bold & tren... Your gonna continue to run them !?
then add the mast + NPP bad ass cycle I blew up an got shreaded


----------



## stonetag (Apr 7, 2014)

joliver said:


> Well, I don't really know anything about halo anyway.  Let me know how the muscle gains work out. I'd be interested in knowing.



Ditto on the halo bro, like mast with any run, going to run some TPP with mast for a trial! Good luck iosie, whatever road you take!


----------



## losieloos (Apr 7, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> Oh ur on bold & tren... Your gonna continue to run them !?
> then add the mast + NPP bad ass cycle I blew up an got shreaded



No ill get off tren nd bold then add some new compounds.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 7, 2014)

Losie for your own good you should come completely off. I'd put money you won't but still have to say it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 7, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Losie for your own good you should come completely off. I'd put money you won't but still have to say it.



x2x....

come off for 8wks....than come back hard.  but get some bloodwork done once your off....maybe 2-3wks post pct.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 7, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Losie for your own good you should come completely off. I'd put money you won't but still have to say it.



Get off???? Im in my 7th week of my cycle after being off for 5 months.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 7, 2014)

Actually more than that. 6-8 months around there. But still why should I get off? Ive only been on bold cyp for 3 weeks I cant even enjoy that??


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 7, 2014)

7th week of cycle?  Give it hell Lucy.  Just stay on some good liver supps.  Alpha Lipoic Acid,  Milk Thistle ect...  Good luck dude.  And send me any leftover drol from the first 7 weeks.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 7, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Get off???? Im in my 7th week of my cycle after being off for 5 months.



NM buddy....idk how i read it or it seemed you were on for a long time.  

keep on with NPP/mast.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 8, 2014)

Test/Npp then Test/Masteron/var


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 12, 2014)

Test e at 3g; nothing else.

Letro+tadalafil.

Strict diet. Water and milk only.

A KISS protocol but would cause major changes. Not at the financial point to try 3g for an extended period.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 12, 2014)

Mast and npp is a great lean bulker with min side.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 12, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Test e at 3g; nothing else.
> 
> Letro+tadalafil.
> 
> ...



3g lmao..genetics


----------



## heracles_11 (Apr 12, 2014)

Keep going.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 12, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Test e at 3g; nothing else.
> 
> Letro+tadalafil.
> 
> ...



3Gs Lmfao! That'll do the trick. Buy pharm grade HCG by the truck loads or be happy with trt. Rock n roll brother....
!SHRUGS!


----------



## losieloos (Apr 12, 2014)

goodfella said:


> Mast and npp is a great lean bulker with min side.



That's actually what im leaning on along with some tne.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 12, 2014)

So this is what im thinking of... Andropin 800mg mast 500mg npp 500mg per week and tne 50-100mg pre workout


----------



## losieloos (Apr 12, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Test e at 3g; nothing else.
> 
> Letro+tadalafil.
> 
> ...



Im not up to your level yet hulk.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 12, 2014)

losieloos said:


> So this is what im thinking of... Andropin 800mg mast 500mg npp 500mg per week and tne 50-100mg pre workout



Why are u using so much?
npp u don't need more than 300
masterone 300-400?

i really don't get why people are attempting to use more than needed, than piss it down the drain.
and as for  " not at ur level" you are almost at 2 grams without the TNE....


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 12, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> 3g lmao..genetics



I only got one body to use as a lab rat, might as well have fun.  yes, I lack self-preservation.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 12, 2014)

Masteron+npp no need for halo.

Halo would be a choice going into a meet not for training IMO.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 12, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> Why are u using so much?
> npp u don't need more than 300
> masterone 300-400?
> 
> ...



Yeah you're right.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you all for your feedback.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 12, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> Why are u using so much?
> npp u don't need more than 300
> masterone 300-400?
> 
> ...


 
300mg NPP would benefit joint health only you'd need to run about 500mg to get some good size and that is more so for a user that is new or that don't run aas frequently.

Mast you would go with 400mg and up but 600mg is plenty, every time I ran it at 600mg I backed it down to 400mg halfway through.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 12, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Masteron+npp no need for halo.
> 
> Halo would be a choice going into a meet not for training IMO.



x2 here. Skip the Halo.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 12, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Thank you all for your feedback.



In your case, I'd just use 600mg Test E+400mg Deca for 15-20 weeks.

Strong AI.

Strict diet.

K.I.S.S.!!

That's plenty to cause beast mode.


----------

